# MARK13; Truck repair section . . . . . . . .



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

*MARK13: Truck repair section . . . . . . . .*

Here you go mark . . . . . . . . . . Tells us all about your Chevy


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

his reapir costs have superceeded the purchase price 10 fold..lol


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

I was thinking about doing this for him, Good JOB!!! Yes George, his repair bills have been more than he has made his whole plowing career!! JK Maybe trade that thing in for a Ford so you can get some real work done! (no JK there, I am serious)


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

whatever you do dont get a ford!!! I like my chevy but its not perfect my next truck will be a 2008 dodge ram 3500 srw with the cummins, of course that will have to wait a few years.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I believe his truck has been totaled, then repaired, then totaled again, then repaired again all on the same city plow hitting him......


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

For some strange reason my truck actually works right at the moment. Its still damaged from the city truck hitting me.
Now my plow, it is once again broke and still damaged from the city plow also.

Maybe next winter will be better :bluebounc


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Time to find a lawyer!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

yamaguy;496977 said:


> Time to find a lawyer!


We get to go to court monday about it


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well your crap rubbed off on me....i got issues with mine....


but i ain't coming on the net to whine about it.....lol


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Mark do you have any pics of your truck and plow all beat up?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

The moderator had pulled the pict because as it turns out it was ......


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Dissociative;497257 said:


> well your crap rubbed off on me....i got issues with mine....
> 
> but i ain't coming on the net to whine about it.....lol


I knew it was only a matter of time with that 6.oh no! :salute:


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Maybe he ought to buy this

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GMC-...ryZ90981QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Well my truck runs and drives and works fine minus the body damage. My plow also works fine, but only on my friends truck. Apparently there is something wrong with the wiring harness on my truck. We switched relays, solenoids, and the grill plugs and so far nothing has been fixed. The plow will not angle or raise and the only lights that we can get to work on it are the amber turn/harzard lights.

And once again its snowing:bluebounc


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mark, its crazy, litterely when your truck breaks it snows!

I wish i could afford to just pay you monthly to not fix your truck


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;498137 said:


> Mark, its crazy, litterely when your truck breaks it snows!
> 
> I wish i could afford to just pay you monthly to not fix your truck


Thats the best idea yet. I probably will make more money with a broken truck than I have been able to this year with the limited time that my plow and truck have actually been either fixed or not at the body shop.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

New problem ( this is never ending)
When I hook my plow up to the truck the only lights that work are the amber turn signals and they seem dimmer than normal. We cannot get the high or low beams on the plow to work. My dad and I have the lights custom wired but even after we checked everything we changed from factory they still do not work. Also the plow will not raise or angle but the solenoid "buzzes". We replaced the relays, one of the truck grill plugs, checked the grounds, and replaced the solenoid and still nothing. My friend has a truck with a full unimount set up minus the blade and if he hooks up to my plow it works perfect. Could the wiring harness on my truck have gone bad?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Mark when you got the truck the plow worked fine until you and your dad worked on those lights.

No matter you say you put everything back the way it was it is obvious you did not.

Now you say you have them "custom wired"?

There is only one way to wire headlights.
The correct way.

Stop working on your truck before you end up selling it for scrap.

Ever hear the expression of K.I.S.S.?

or
If it ain't broke don't fix it?

You should heed those 2 sayings as if they were your motto.


I feel sorry for your truck.
Poor truck.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My plow lights never worked right from the start.
The way we have them wired is there is two switches attached the the fan shroud under the hood, when they are flipped back toward the cab I have truck lights and only truck lights, when I flip them toward the plow I then have ambers on the truck and full plow lights. For some reason when I got this plow the lights would not automatically jump from the truck to the plow when you plugged the connectors together. The plow would work but the lights would not work on the plow. The truck that my plow came off of was a 95 without day time running lights. My truck is a 98 with day time running lights, that is the only difference that could have caused problems.


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Don't the Westerns use a isolation switch to change the lights to the plow? That is probably bad, not the DRL thing.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

yamaguy;499986 said:


> Don't the Westerns use a isolation switch to change the lights to the plow? That is probably bad, not the DRL thing.


We have not noticed any switch or anything like that. If my friend hooks up to my plow with his f350 it works 100% fine, the lights switch automatically. It must be something with the wiring harness on my truck.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

So, When you flip your hood up and your grill down in order to access the wiring and such does it look something like......


----------



## Red Ross (Sep 23, 2006)

The relay's that are mounted by the drivers side front fender are suppose to turn the truck lights off and turn the plow lights on when the plow is hooked up you do not need and manuel switches. The right wiring harnes should be about $130.00 and it will tell you which wires go to what terminal on the back of the two relays. The drl harnes is not needed but you won't have high beams if you don't use the right harness. Also your solinode shouldent be buzzing it should click completing the circit, to the plow.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Who installed that harness on your truck?


----------



## yancy (Aug 29, 2005)

It sounds like there may be a bad wire out of one of the relays if you get it to work with switches. Wire it up just like western says if that does not work buy a new harness or the right one.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

REAPER;501354 said:


> Who installed that harness on your truck?


My dad and I installed it. We had the western installation manual and the previous owners of the plow marked with tape where everything should go.



yancy;501888 said:


> It sounds like there may be a bad wire out of one of the relays if you get it to work with switches. Wire it up just like western says if that does not work buy a new harness or the right one.


We are going to see what the insurance does with my plow and then decide if we are going to fix this plow or not.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

REAPER;499979 said:


> Stop working on your truck before you end up selling it for scrap.
> Ever hear the expression of K.I.S.S.?
> If it ain't broke don't fix it?
> You should heed those 2 sayings as if they were your motto.
> ...


this is the funnyest sh1t i have ever heard.....lol....this is great...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

oooppppps...........


----------



## yamaguy (Aug 26, 2007)

Mark13;499994 said:


> We have not noticed any switch or anything like that. If my friend hooks up to my plow with his f350 it works 100% fine, the lights switch automatically. It must be something with the wiring harness on my truck.


Right because his isolation relay is working, and yours is not or is not there.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Mark, i am sorry to hear about your accident. Atleast your ok. Rich


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Mark you havent posted in here for a month! does that mean all is well with the Chevy?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

ABES;526687 said:


> Mark you havent posted in here for a month! does that mean all is well with the Chevy?


So far so good. My truck goes in over spring break to get my body work done and my plow is back to being operational to finish out the year. My coolant problems have been solved (knock on wood) and everything is running good. 
Parts replaced all in one 3 day weekend:
1 waterpump
1 tensioner pulley 
1 cerpentine belt
2 radiators (warranty on 2nd one and not over the same weekend)
1 set of intake gaskets
Cleaned throttle body and and all intake stuff
1 thermostate
2 freeze plugs
1 block heater
1 rotor and cap
Misc cooling hoses/ fittings, etc
1 oil change and filter swap
And more coolant than I care to ever buy again ( about 8 gallons of straight coolant, so 16 gallons of 50/50 mix)
Recently since Christmas
Rotated tires
Trans filter/ fluid
Trans cooler
Trans temp guage
Rear diff fluid change

I hope my truck is be good to go for a while.

Hows your truck, Iirc you mentioned cooling problems also?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

My truck has needed the following in the past week

Intake Gakets
Pitman Arm
Steering Stabilizer 
Allignmment
Distributor
Cap/Rotor/Plug Wires

Then on the way home from getting the intake gaskets put in my water pump went out. 

Hopefully thats it for a while


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I need to get my truck up on a lift at the high school some saturday and check out my front end, it likes to wonder back and forth and pull to different sides randomly. I'm sure most of the front end parts are wore out. Having my truck cranked up pretty good right now probably is not helping much, it should be decranked soon though back to summer ride height.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Don't know if you are still having problems with your headlight wiring, but here is a KISS trick. My plow head lights are fully independent of my truck lights. I ran a hot lead to a center off toggle on my dash. Up is high beam, down is low. Run big enough switch and wire so you don't need a relay. Keep It Simlpe Stupid. Hot lead (with fuse) from battery to switch, then from switch to the headlights. Done!
Kiss is just the expression, not a jab at you!


----------



## Bibbo (Jan 28, 2008)

lol pritty soon we're gunna have to start a thread like this for MCW landscaping his truck/plow problmes are ever-growing with each storm. payuppayup. more and more


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I got a new wiring harness that is the correct one for my truck so hopefully all my wiring problems are over.


MCW can have this thread if he wants, I'm hopefully done with it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

i'm not in all that in just one weekend but all that's been done since the fall...as well as lots of other stuff and now something under the hood squeels AGAIN and i don't know what it is (betting on power steering pump AGAIN!!) i'm so sick of this s$%t.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Mike to figure out whats squealing take a long screwdriver and hold one end onto the different components and the other end to your ear while its running you will be able to hear whats making the squealing noise. but be very careful of the belt and fan.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm starting to get worried. It's almost winter again and nothing has broken on my truck at all since last winter/early spring. 

And I put my plow on in august and it worked also on the first try. I think I need to clean my wiring connections on the relay that controls my plow head lights though. The marker lights/turn signals work but no headlights, they stay on the truck.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well all I can do is beg that you find some way for your truck to be unreliable! Whenever it broke or you went on vacation it snowed last year!!!

HAHA just kiddin, remember, if it aint broke, dont fix it!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;624152 said:


> Well all I can do is beg that you find some way for your truck to be unreliable! Whenever it broke or you went on vacation it snowed last year!!!
> 
> HAHA just kiddin, remember, if it aint broke, dont fix it!


So far its been good and recently (last 2 months) I've been harder on it then ever before and it works better now then when I was nice and tried to be easy on it.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm getting scared again now too! Ive done so much preventative maintenance it's not even funny! Just need to do an oil and filter change and I'll be all up to date.....plow scared me two weeks ago but it was only a bad underhood solenoid!

Just installed airbags in the rear and will be doing the second highest rated GM torsion bars as soon as they arrive! My rear leaf spring packs squeak for some reason and it's annoying the hell outta me but the air bags helped that quite a bit! Truck is going to get it's last detailing tomorrow before winter and will probably undercoat several things as well.

Even with everything ive done and continue to do, i'm always so scared that something is going to go wrong at the wurst time. My girlfriend makes fun of me how i get all paranoid every time i hear a squeak or squeal from the truck!

Well mark, lets hope we do better with the trucks this year!!!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

mcwlandscaping

Maybe you should ride with me in my 79 F150 to help me find what noise came from. I hear many different noises and I have no idea what that from but it been there when I got it.

Honest many time it broke at wrong time. happened me many times like flat tire that have sharp rock put hole on tires and many stuff. I just patch and drive until I have time to fix.



Mark13

Wow that sure lot stuff been replaced. I can't image if I need replace on 79 F150 I be gave up and buy another one.


I am sure it would last 200K miles with no problem.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Milwaukee;624225 said:


> mcwlandscaping
> 
> Maybe you should ride with me in my 79 F150 to help me find what noise came from. I hear many different noises and I have no idea what that from but it been there when I got it.
> 
> ...


lol, noises annoy and worry me like crazy....it's like i can feel my wallet coming out of my pocket ready to open up to dish out more cash for the truck! =] I have gotten pretty good at figuring out where noises are coming from though!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

mcwlandscaping;624203 said:


> ]My rear leaf spring packs squeak for some reason and it's annoying the hell outta me.
> Well mark, lets hope we do better with the trucks this year!!!


My leaf packs recently started to squeak badly as well. I think I'm missing a few of those little plastic pads between them.

And I don't think it could get much worse, this winter can only be better.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Milwaukee;624225 said:


> mcwlandscaping
> 
> Maybe you should ride with me in my 79 F150 to help me find what noise came from. I hear many different noises and I have no idea what that from but it been there when I got it.
> 
> .


i thought you were deaf??? lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

THEGOLDPRO;624281 said:


> i thought you were deaf??? lol


haha, I didn't even catch that.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

THEGOLDPRO;624281 said:


> i thought you were deaf??? lol


They actual loud than you think. I can feel that front axle hit stabilizer bar when across bad railroad.

plus I wear hearing aid but hard to understand what noise sound like gibberish to you.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Milwaukee;624296 said:


> They actual loud than you think. I can feel that front axle hit stabilizer bar when across bad railroad.
> 
> plus I wear hearing aid but hard to understand what noise sound like gibberish to you.


So are you deaf or just hard of hearing? Seems to me just hard of hearing.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright, not funny. Winter must be close again.

Just hopped in my truck to leave to find out I have no dash lights, no buzzer when i turn my lights on w/o the key on, and no marker lights. I do have brake lights, headlights, and directionals though.

I checked all the fuses that seemed like they would relate to that area of my electrical system and they all looked fine. Don't have a multimeter to truely check them with though.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

It wasnt me,..... I SWEAR!


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

let it snow, let it snow, let it snow....

Going to measure this winter in feet if we use mark as any predictor :waving:


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;624778 said:


> It wasnt me,..... I SWEAR!


Sure it wasn't

I figured it out, it was only a fuse. I looked at it but must not have looked close enough the first time to notice it, cought it the second time around.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

damn i gotta driver out there again! err i mean.............. uhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... EDIIIIT!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;624822 said:


> damn i gotta driver out there again! err i mean.............. uhhhhhhhhhhhhh..... EDIIIIT!


lol. do you have elves or something that sneak up on my truck randomly and cause little problems?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

i was sworn to secrecy!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

stroker79;624832 said:


> i was sworn to secrecy!!!!!!!!!!!!


Sureee, Whatever you say.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mark Oomkes;624329 said:


> So are you deaf or just hard of hearing? Seems to me just hard of hearing.


Good question Mark. Still doesn't explain the lack of typing skills tho??


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro_37;624854 said:


> Good question Mark. Still doesn't explain the lack of typing skills tho??


Honest I can't understand when people is talk to me it sound gibberish to me.

What most clear is watch lip.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Milwaukee;625085 said:


> Honest I can't understand when people is talk to me it sound gibberish to me.
> 
> What most clear is watch lip.


I understand that Mil you have a hard time hearing, but what I don't understand is why sometimes you type a complete sentence and most of the time your typing incomplete sentences. Looks like you take every 3rd or 4th word out?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

time to fire up the popcorn maker!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hydro_37;625154 said:


> I understand that Mil you have a hard time hearing, but what I don't understand is why sometimes you type a complete sentence and most of the time your typing incomplete sentences. Looks like you take every 3rd or 4th word out?


Bingo. I've asked mil this same question and no answer. He has posted grammatically correct sentences, so I know he is capable of it.


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

how about we leave him alone if you dont understand his post dont read or reply to them


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

DBL;625733 said:


> how about we leave him alone if you dont understand his post dont read or reply to them


I wasn't bashing him or being mean. Was just asking a simple question.
I DO have sympathy for people with disabilities.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

hydro_37;625903 said:


> I wasn't bashing him or being mean. Was just asking a simple question.
> I DO have sympathy for people with disabilities.


2 members will explain to you soon. I am sure it would be Tom I am try meet him.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Milwaukee;626113 said:


> 2 members will explain to you soon. I am sure it would be Tom I am try meet him.


You couldn't just answer the question yourself???
Sounds like you have trouble dealing with simple questions??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

hydro_37;625903 said:


> I wasn't bashing him or being mean. Was just asking a simple question.
> I DO have sympathy for people with disabilities.


Don't even bother, some people will believe anything.

Just look at the most recent presidential election.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

DBL;625733 said:


> how about we leave him alone if you dont understand his post dont read or reply to them


DBL.....i can't belive that this wuite dosent concern you?....WTF



Milwaukee;624225 said:


> I hear many different noises


Thank's mill....i have been looking for a new quote for my sig 



Milwaukee;626113 said:


> 2 members will explain to you soon. I am sure it would be Tom I am try meet him.


I bet he is going to be thrilled 

what are you going to talk about anyway's.....snoway dosent make a plow for, heavy duty601 Ford lol ........do you bring yorue own notepad and crayon's mill, or does Tom need to bring his own?

pj


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

powerjoke;628208 said:


> DBL.....i can't belive that this wuite dosent concern you?....WTF
> 
> pj


say what?


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

DBL;628929 said:


> say what?


sorry the "wuite" should have been QUOTE!

now does my post make sence?

pj


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Not to be an @ss, but can the anti mill convention continue somewhere else besides in here?

Thanks.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

sure 

you have so many thread's already with all of youre broken crap, we figured you wouldn't miss this one

BTW: give it time and it'll be deleted and cleaned up so you can get back to posting about all the crap you "fix"


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

powerjoke;629076 said:


> sure
> 
> you have so many thread's already with all of youre broken crap, we figured you wouldn't miss this one
> 
> BTW: give it time and it'll be deleted and cleaned up so you can get back to posting about all the crap you "fix"


It's all fixed for the moment. Wait until the snow flies, I'll start to break stuff again at a rapid pace.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Mark13;629080 said:


> It's all fixed for the moment. Wait until the snow flies, I'll start to break stuff again at a rapid pace.


Come on Mark.....Nothing will break this winter. I can just feel it.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Alright, my stupid trans cooler lines are dripping again. They have been replaced 3 or 4 times and its always the same problem.
Here is the problem.
http://www.bulkpart.com/Merchant2/m...&Category_Code=4L60E-4L65Emis&Product_Count=0

Those little pinch clips on the top of that fitting always fall off which allows the rubber seal to slip backwards a little and allow fluid to drip out. My dad and I have put different clips on that hold tighter, tried to tighten up the fitting more in the transmission,etc. Nothing seems to work. Is there a better solution to this problem or a quick fix to make it quit dripping trans fluid on the hot exhaust or allowing it to be sprayed by the wind all over the bottom of my truck from the rear of the motor to the trans cross member?


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark13;640164 said:


> Alright, my stupid trans cooler lines are dripping again. They have been replaced 3 or 4 times and its always the same problem.
> Here is the problem.
> http://www.bulkpart.com/Merchant2/m...&Category_Code=4L60E-4L65Emis&Product_Count=0
> 
> Those little pinch clips on the top of that fitting always fall off which allows the rubber seal to slip backwards a little and allow fluid to drip out. My dad and I have put different clips on that hold tighter, tried to tighten up the fitting more in the transmission,etc. Nothing seems to work. Is there a better solution to this problem or a quick fix to *make it quit dripping trans fluid on the hot exhaust or allowing it to be sprayed by the wind all over the bottom of my truck from the rear of the motor to the trans cross member?*


*

I smell a snow storm!*


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

erkoehler;640177 said:


> I smell a snow storm!


Hey screw you! lol.

I want a snowstorm also but would like to be apart of the plowing events also.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Buy a new truck, light it on fire and buy a new one.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Vaughn Schultz;640205 said:


> Buy a new truck, light it on fire and buy a new one.


But I don't like the new ones. lol. Anything Gm 99+ seems to have to much plastic or thin metal.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Mark13;640164 said:


> Alright, my stupid trans cooler lines are dripping again. They have been replaced 3 or 4 times and its always the same problem.
> Here is the problem. Those little pinch clips on the top of that fitting always fall off which allows the rubber seal to slip backwards a little and allow fluid to drip out. My dad and I have put different clips on that hold tighter, tried to tighten up the fitting more in the transmission,etc. Nothing seems to work. Is there a better solution to this problem or a quick fix to make it quit dripping trans fluid on the hot exhaust or allowing it to be sprayed by the wind all over the bottom of my truck from the rear of the motor to the trans cross member?


 Are you only changing the retainer clip Mark or have you changed the entire fitting as well? If not, it's time to change the fitting as too. The fittings actually wear internally from the line shaking/vibrating during normal day to day driving. And over years of use the line actually wears the seat out in the fitting..if the seat is worn no amount of clip changing will keep them from leaking or chucking the clip because the line is actually loose on the seat inside the fitting..


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

B&B;640387 said:


> Are you only changing the retainer clip Mark or have you changed the entire fitting as well? If not, it's time to change the fitting as too. The fittings actually wear internally from the line shaking/vibrating during normal day to day driving. And over years of use the line actually wears the seat out in the fitting..if the seat is worn no amount of clip changing will keep them from leaking or chucking the clip because the line is actually loose on the seat inside the fitting..


We have changed the fittings also.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

If you didn't use GM stuff it was a wasted effort. The aftermarket replacement ones aren't close enough in spec...they leak too, usually right out of the box. 

The lines also have to be in good shape on the ends or they'll cause it too.

I have to assume your installing the clips correctly...


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Man Mark, I agree, junk it or something, but before you do, sell my your steering box?

I just changed my tranny lines Sunday cause they were leaking bad (you could watch it drip). However, being that I try to avoid any tranny work of any kind, I just cut my lines near the tranny and flared and connected new lines up to the cooler. Would probably have done it right had I been able to figure out those damn snap in connectors on the tranny. Sad part is man, I did those kinda half assed and they aint leaking. Sorry dude.

I do got a question for ya though, does your tranny have that damn bad valve thats common to these trannies?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

B&B;640390 said:


> If you didn't use GM stuff it was a wasted effort. The aftermarket replacement ones aren't close enough in spec...they leak too, usually right out of the box.
> 
> The lines also have to be in good shape on the ends or they'll cause it too.
> 
> I have to assume your installing the clips correctly...


It was a wasted effort then,lol. I think they came from carquest.



sechracer;640475 said:


> Man Mark, I agree, junk it or something, but before you do, sell my your steering box?
> 
> I just changed my tranny lines Sunday cause they were leaking bad (you could watch it drip). However, being that I try to avoid any tranny work of any kind, I just cut my lines near the tranny and flared and connected new lines up to the cooler. Would probably have done it right had I been able to figure out those damn snap in connectors on the tranny. Sad part is man, I did those kinda half assed and they aint leaking. Sorry dude.
> 
> I do got a question for ya though, does your tranny have that damn bad valve thats common to these trannies?


How do you determine if it has bad valves?


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Mark13;640726 said:


> It was a wasted effort then,lol. I think they came from carquest.
> 
> How do you determine if it has bad valves?


Does it kick on your ses light and shift real hard after running down the highway?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sechracer;640770 said:


> Does it kick on your ses light and shift real hard after running down the highway?


Nope. But I'm rarely on the highway. Spent about 500 miles on the highway pulling a trailer with atvs on it this summer and it was fine afterwards.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Mark13;640817 said:


> Nope. But I'm rarely on the highway. Spent about 500 miles on the highway pulling a trailer with atvs on it this summer and it was fine afterwards.


Just think then, something your truck doesnt have wrong with it..... lucky! Though its not a big deal, it can be annoying.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

sechracer;641369 said:


> Just think then, something your truck doesnt have wrong with it..... lucky! Though its not a big deal, it can be annoying.


Hey don't jinx it, lol. My trans is a slip-o-matic most of the time anyway but that's been slipping since I got the truck 35000miles ago.


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

Mark13;641391 said:


> Hey don't jinx it, lol. My trans is a slip-o-matic most of the time anyway but that's been slipping since I got the truck 35000miles ago.


Hope I didnt jinx it, the tranny shop told me that it was going to be $1300 to fix it, and that if it fried the tranny a rebuild which has that updated part in it is $1300. So I said screw it and told them I will wait until it smokes itself.... That was 5 years ago.... still going strong.

However, I am curious if anyone has ever found this problem to be something else (ahem paging B&B). Its the 4L60 tranny and I can post the SES code if needed.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Mine trans works better pulling 5-9k then it does just cruising around with no trailer or payload.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

sechracer;641612 said:


> However, I am curious if anyone has ever found this problem to be something else (ahem paging B&B). Its the 4L60 tranny and I can post the SES code if needed.


Wouldn't be a P1870 by any chance?


----------



## Lifted4x4Astro (May 10, 2008)

My 98 Astro with the 4L60E had the P1870 code...that was 50,000 miles ago and it has been out since. The tranny now has over 156,000 miles and is still going strong.

The fix was to replace the TCC servo apply spring with a heavier 700R4 inner pump spring. This basically bypasses the slow TCC apply from the factory. I also switched to Amsoil synthetic fluid and added a True-cool 28,000 GVW stacked plate cooler. No more SES code and no more hard shifts into 2nd. That is unless the B & M electronic shift plus is selected for stage 2...then it slams gears!


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

B&B;641641 said:


> Wouldn't be a P1870 by any chance?


Ding ding ding, what does he win Johnny???!!!



Lifted4x4Astro;641746 said:


> My 98 Astro with the 4L60E had the P1870 code...that was 50,000 miles ago and it has been out since. The tranny now has over 156,000 miles and is still going strong.
> 
> The fix was to replace the TCC servo apply spring with a heavier 700R4 inner pump spring. This basically bypasses the slow TCC apply from the factory. I also switched to Amsoil synthetic fluid and added a True-cool 28,000 GVW stacked plate cooler. No more SES code and no more hard shifts into 2nd. That is unless the B & M electronic shift plus is selected for stage 2...then it slams gears!


See, now that sounds like I would have to crack open the tranny. I can do motors and what not, but the tranny is something I say out of unless it is for a routine filter change....

However, congrats on the fix.


----------

